# A Sad Day At Wolfwood



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

19yrs is long time to be blessed with the spirit of a cat here on Earth. Pookha has returned over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hugs are being sent to Wolfwood.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Gregg household is sorry for your loss, Kathy and Judi. Tina, Brandon and I offer our sympathy to the 4 of you as tadger and seeker will also realize things aren't the same. Poohka will be missed.

Eric


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your lost. I am sure she will be missed.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Our condolonces on your loss.
I know what it's like to lose a pet that's a member of the family.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a beautiful kitty they received in Heaven today...

I'm so sorry for your loss Judi and Kathy,
Hugs to you both,
Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

What a beautiful cat! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Judi,
That is sad news. Just think, 19 years of rubbing against your leg when you come home, purring when you lean over and scratch the back. You were very lucky.
Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi and Kathy,

Sorry to hear of your loss. Things will be different at Wolfwood without her. Remember the good memories.

Rita


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. We too know what it is like to lose a loved animal. We will keep you in our thoughts.

Chris


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Judi and Kathy

Sorry to hear the news. Take comfort in knowing your loved one is somewhere better now.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so many of us know your heart ache all to well. She was lucky to have had such a wonderful life.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Judi, Kathy
So sorry to hear about your beloved friend and companion.
Remember the love and good times.
Your in our thoughts.
Steve and Ruth


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Judi and Kathy--

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It's very hard to lose a member of the family. I am thinking of you. . .

Brenda


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Our sympathies go out to you at this time - losing a pet is so hard - its been 7 months for us and my heart still aches for my best pal. It does get easier and we have to all realize they are in a better place. I hope she wasn't sick. How blessed that you had her for 19 years though.

Pattie and Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Judi, I am so sorry! I know she had a charmed life while she was here though and that you will be with her again one day.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Just think she is in a happy place.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Judi & Kath sorry to hear about your beloved Pookha
Our Condolences from the Hancock Family

Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Judi + Kathy, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I also have several loved pets waiting for me at the rainbow bridge. We received that poem,"Rainbow Bridge" from our vet when we 'lost' our first - of many- pets. Beautiful poem, and it gave me strength to know I will be with them again, someday. You both will be in my thoughts + prayers. If you don't have, and would like a copy of that poem, just PM me and I will send it to you...


----------



## JFK+2 (Mar 4, 2007)

We also received this great poem from our Vet for a lost Cat. Is wonderful, Just had to post it

The Rainbows Bridge Poem

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Judi, Kathy, Seeker and Tadger:
We are so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Pookha. He had the face of nobility, and I'm sure he was treated as such. He has joined the other souls waiting for you at The Bridge. We join in your sorrow.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

So sorry for your loss..... It's so very hard when a part of the family is gone.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you, all. Your thoughts and kind words have eased a weekend of extremely mixed emtotions. ...but it comes after almost 2 yrs of tending to Pookha's gradually failing body. He'd been on sub-q fluids 2x/day for so long, its going to be odd not to have to do that anymore. That, alone, will give us an hour back everyday! His spirit NEVER flagged but his earthly body just gave out, and it was time to do the most important thing we could for him. It's times like this that it s***s to be the human member of the partnership, but its worth the pain to have had the other umpteen minutes, hours, days, and years! 19 years. He certainly fought the good fight with the nobility and pride of a king. It's time for him to rest nnow.

If any of you happen to be Jimmy Stewart fans, you may recognize the reference to "Pookha". Jimmy Stewart's "Harvey"....that big white rabbit friend of his....is a "Pookha" - a mischievous Irish spirit that takes the form of an animal. I LOVE Jimmy Stewart and had watched "Harvey" the night before my Pookha came home. Shortly into the movie, the kitten's name was chosen...and he certainly lived up to it!!!

btw, although he looked like an 'old fashioned" Siamese, he was really a "Tonkinese". That's now a distinct breed, but at the time, these Siamese/Burmese hybrids were just considered "designer cats".

Thanks again for the good wishes. A girl couldn't ask for a better family!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy,

Sorry to hear about your cat. Wow 19 years. That cat had a good life,especially with you 2 taking care of it.

Mike C


----------

